# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Bëmat e fundit nga Gazeta Java!

## Lioness

_(Nga Peshku pa uje)_

Kalendari-provokimi nga Gazeta Java:

----------


## Lioness

Kjo shprehje me kujton levizjen afro-amerikane te viteve 60-te: "Black is beautifull."

Nuk dihet perse eshte zgjedhur pikerisht kjo shprehje, dhe cfare do te thote.  Mund te besh shume aludime, dmth gegerishtja eshte e bukur te tjerat jane te shemtuara?  Fantazi e lire per aludime.  

A mendoni se Migjen Kelmendi ka kaluar disi kufirin me keto sllogane?

PS: Nga Ndre Mjeda

_Geg e tosk, malsi, jallia
jan nji komb, mu da, sduron;
fund e maj nji a Shqipnia
e nji gjuh tgjith na bashkon.

Qoftë mallkue kush qet ngatrrime
ndër kto vllazën shoq me shoq,
kush e dan me flak e shkrime
çka natyra vet përpoq._

----------


## dodoni

Editorial: Migjen Kelmendi

THANK YOU CHRIS!

Dhe sapo isha tuj e përfundue këte editorial, posta ma pruni kopjen e librit që ma kishte dërgue autori britanez Chris Hughes, që ia kushton mësimit të Gegnishtes. Libri titullohet: GEGNISHTJA E SOTME – A Course in Modern Geg Albanian (Dunwoody Press, 2006). Kultura britaneze çohet me e shkrue, me e ruejt, me e botue dhe me e msue Gegnishten, e “kultura që pin kafe me Labin” çohet me e mbyt, me e shlye, me e zhduk e shurdhue Gegnishten. E falënderoj n’emën të kulturës shqiptare autorin Chris Hughes për këte libër, e falënderoj shtetin dhe kulturën si Britania e Madhe që kultivon frymë e individë që kanë sens për gjuhë dhe kultura, që janë koshientë se gjuhët janë pasuni e botës e jo vetëm e atyne që e folin…

marre nga gazetajava.com

Arsyet qe permenden me shume nga ata qe preferojne shkrimin ne gege jane:

1. Ruajtja e dialektit gege sepse nese nuk shkruhet atehere me kohen edhe do zhduket fare dialekti. 

2. Geget jane shumice dhe gjuha letrare e zyrtare duhet te jete gegerishtja. 

3. Diskriminimi i gegeve nga tosket. Geget e veriut, pikerisht per shkak te dialektit quhen maloke, kurse kosovareve ju thuhet se nuk dijne te flasin shqip. Bile Migjen Kelmendi e ka thene qe me shume respekt ne Shqiperi ka nje gjirokastrite analfabete se sa nje shkrimtar e publicist si Migjeni, vetem per shkak te dialektit. Vetem geget e Shqiperise se mesme, per shkak te pozites gjeografike dhe te perzierjes me tosket e ardhur ne kohen e komunizmit, nuk shahen apo ofendohen. 

4. Veshtiresite ne komunikim, ku shumica absolute e toskeve edhe nese e kupton kosovarin duke folur ne dialektin e tij, behet se nuk e kupton dhe bile edhe e nencmon me "Nuk te kuptoj fare". Pra, nuk mundohet aspak qe ta kuptoj. 

5. Kosovareve nga nje pjese e madhe e popullit dhe edhe medias ne Shqiperi ju thuhet se nuk jeni shqiptare, poashtu edhe me shqiptaret e Maqedonise, Malit te Zi, etj. 

Une personalisht nuk jam i pajtimit qe te kemi dy gjuhe te shkruara por mendoj qe gjuha standarde duhet te reformohet dhe te behet me e lehte per ta perdorur edhe geget.

----------


## Lioness

> Editorial: Migjen Kelmendi
> 
> THANK YOU CHRIS!
> 
> Dhe sapo isha tuj e përfundue këte editorial, posta ma pruni kopjen e librit që ma kishte dërgue autori britanez Chris Hughes, që ia kushton mësimit të Gegnishtes. Libri titullohet: GEGNISHTJA E SOTME  A Course in Modern Geg Albanian (Dunwoody Press, 2006). *Kultura britaneze çohet me e shkrue, me e ruejt, me e botue dhe me e msue Gegnishten, e kultura që pin kafe me Labin çohet me e mbyt, me e shlye, me e zhduk e shurdhue Gegnishten.* E falënderoj nemën të kulturës shqiptare autorin Chris Hughes për këte libër, e falënderoj shtetin dhe kulturën si Britania e Madhe që kultivon frymë e individë që kanë sens për gjuhë dhe kultura, që janë koshientë se gjuhët janë pasuni e botës e jo vetëm e atyne që e folin
> 
> marre nga gazetajava.com
> 
> Arsyet qe permenden me shume nga ata qe preferojne shkrimin ne gege jane:
> ...


Nuk mjaftojne sllogane te tilla si "gheg is beautifull" por duhen dhe percarje te tilla krahinore si ajo e nenvizuar me lart????  
Eshte turp dhe faqja e zeze qe kur nuk mund te sjellesh me argumenta te tjera gjuhesore, behet nje propagande e tille.  

Ne cdo vend te botes ka dialekte, por ka nje gjuhe zyrtare.  Kushtet se si perkufizohet, zgjidhet gjuha zyrtare ne vende te ndryshme jane te ndryshme.  Ne Itali psh nuk ishte vecse "italishtja vullgare" e Toskanes, e filluar si rrjedhoje e veprave te Dantes, Boccaccios etj qe u shkruan ne dialekt Toskan, por qe nuk u perqafuan/konsoliduan nga masat deri ne vitet 1950 e me tej, si pasoj e mass-mediave (tel, gazetat etj.)  Gje qe beri qe brezat e rinj te perdornin italishten zyrtare.  Por kjo s'do te thote qe dialektet e zhduken.  Apo nuk perdoren ne letersi, ne kenge etj.  

Sa per tallje apo perbuzje te qellimshme ndaj gegeve, e ka shume gabim Kelmendi dhe soji i tij.  Lexoj plot shkrime ne forum qe jane llahtari, apo abuzim te shqipes, dhe qe s'mund te jysfikohen si dialekte por si mungese shkollimi.  Nuk e di se per ke flet Kelmendi, apo dodoni kur thote se geget dhe tosket nuk kuptojne njeri tjetrin apo pretendojne te mos kuptojne njeri-tjetrin.  Gjithashtu, te thuash se shqiptaret e Shqiperise nenvleresojne apo etikojne shqiptaret e trevave si te huaj po ashtu eshte nje observim dashakeq fallso.  Sepse me ate lloj llogjike nje tosk i Laberise do t'i thoshte mirditorit apo shkodranit apo tropojanit qe jane te huaj e s'jane shqiptare.

----------


## Davius

Edhe pse nuk me takon mua te flas, sepse ky eshte problem linguistesh, historikisht dihet se ne Gegerishtja eshte shkelur nga Toskerishtja, kur eshte be njesimi i gjuhes standarde shqipe "Kongresi i Drejtshkrimit të Gjuhës Shqipe 1972". Andaj, eshte i vetmi Migjen Kelmedi qe tenton te ndryshoj kete gje, dhe te rinjesohet gjuha shqipe. Ishte Enver Hoxha dhe ndikimi i tij toskan qe sot gjuha shqipe standarde ka me shume fjale toske ne perdorim se sa gege.

----------


## dodoni

> Nuk mjaftojne sllogane te tilla si "gheg is beautifull" por duhen dhe percarje te tilla krahinore si ajo e nenvizuar me lart????  
> Eshte turp dhe faqja e zeze qe kur nuk mund te sjellesh me argumenta te tjera gjuhesore, behet nje propagande e tille.  
> 
> Ne cdo vend te botes ka dialekte, por ka nje gjuhe zyrtare.  Kushtet se si perkufizohet, zgjidhet gjuha zyrtare ne vende te ndryshme jane te ndryshme.  Ne Itali psh nuk ishte vecse "italishtja vullgare" e Toskanes, e filluar si rrjedhoje e veprave te Dantes, Boccaccios etj qe u shkruan ne dialekt Toskan, por qe nuk u perqafuan/konsoliduan nga masat deri ne vitet 1950 e me tej, si pasoj e mass-mediave (tel, gazetat etj.)  Gje qe beri qe brezat e rinj te perdornin italishten zyrtare.  Por kjo s'do te thote qe dialektet e zhduken.  Apo nuk perdoren ne letersi, ne kenge etj.  
> 
> Sa per tallje apo perbuzje te qellimshme ndaj gegeve, e ka shume gabim Kelmendi dhe soji i tij.  Lexoj plot shkrime ne forum qe jane llahtari, apo abuzim te shqipes, dhe qe s'mund te jysfikohen si dialekte por si mungese shkollimi.  Nuk e di se per ke flet Kelmendi, apo dodoni kur thote se geget dhe tosket nuk kuptojne njeri tjetrin apo pretendojne te mos kuptojne njeri-tjetrin. Gjithashtu, te thuash se shqiptaret e Shqiperise nenvleresojne apo etikojne shqiptaret e trevave si te huaj po ashtu eshte nje observim dashakeq fallso.  Sepse me ate lloj llogjike nje tosk i Laberise do t'i thoshte mirditorit apo shkodranit apo tropojanit qe jane te huaj e s'jane shqiptare.


Se pari, e ke keqkuptuar ate shprehjen e nenvizuar sepse Nje Kafe me Labin eshte emision ne kanalin RTV21 te Prishtines qe udhehiqet nga Labi (personin qe e udheheq emisionin e quajne Labi), dmth. ajo nuk ka te bej aspak me Laberine si krahine. 

Se dyti, ti je duke krijuar percarje ketu dhe duke nencmuar kosovaret e "pashkolle". Po ta marrim e analizojme kete shkrimin tend ketu, gjen me dhjetera gabime gramatikore, edhe pse gjuha letrare eshte dialekti juaj. Per ta shkruar gjuhen letrare te sotshme, kosovareve se pari ju duhet ta mesojne dialektin tuaj e pastaj ta shkruajne sic duhet (keshtu me ka ndodhur vet mua, derisa e kam mesuar dialektin tuaj, nuk kam qene ne gjendje te shkruaj sic duhet kete gjuhe letrare qe kemi sot). Dhe kjo eshte nje nga arsyet kryesore qe shume veta, sidomos ne Kosove, e kerkojne zyrtarizimin e geges. Poashtu, ti nuk mund te thuash se kosovaret kane mungese shkollimi vetem se i ke lexuar pese kosovare te pashkolle ketu ne forum, e qe kryesisht jetojne jashte. 

Se treti, une nuk thashe qe te gjithe shqiptaret e Shqiperise na etiketojne ne si te huaj, por nje pjese e tyre. Une vet kam qene ne Shqiperi me dhjetera here, dhe jane te panumerta rastet kur me kane quajtur "Jugosllav" etj. dhe te panumerta rastet kur me kane thene qe ti nuk je "Shqiptar". Poashtu, merre shtypin shqiptar dhe pothuajse cdo dite ke etiketime te tilla. Ja edhe ketu ne forum, futu ne nenforumin e muzikes dhe gjen Kengetari Maqedonas .... ne vend qe te thuhet Kengetari Shkupjan apo Kengetari Shqiptar nga Maqedonia, etj. etj. 

Se katerti, jane me qindra rastet edhe ketu ne forum kur kosovareve iu eshte thene "Ik meso shqip, ti" etj. etj. 

Keto jane fakte te pamohueshme, tjeter eshte ajo nese nuk do ti pranosh. Dhe aspak mos e genje veten se tosket jane me te shkolluar se kosovaret.

----------


## Lioness

Dodon, mos ia fut kodra pas bregut se t'i mbaj mend mire temat kur ne fillim hiqesh si pajtues dhe pastaj del me deklarata te tilla.  Kur thashe per forumiste qe shkruajne me gabime kush tha qe e kisha fjalen per Kosoven, apo Maqedonine etj?  Pse vetem atje flitet gegerisht?  As gabimet e mia te shtypit nuk jystifikohen, por po flasim per shkelje flagrante, qe sado te mundohemi nuk jane dialekte.  
Sic e dine ata/ato qe me njohin ketu ne forum, jam gjysem nga Tropoja, dhe kur shkoj atje "nderroj" dialekt.  Jam e fundit qe do bej dallime.  Por tjeter gjuha e folur, e kenduar, e letersise dhe tjeter gjuha zyrtare.  

PS: Per Kelmendin dhe sojin e tij, cilen "gegerishte" do te bej zyrtare?  Te Shkodres, te Mirdites, te B. Currit, te Kosoves, te Tetoves, te Struges, te Krujes, te Elbasanit .... etj?

----------


## elen

Shume kosovare me verte nuk dine fare shqip dhe nuk i merr vesh se c thone..
Nuk ka lidhje fare gjuha e Ndre Mjedes dhe e Migjenit ku perdoret dialekti gege ama piket dhe presjet jane ne vend me disa qe shkruajne nje mish mash qe te vjen keq ti lexosh pale ti marresh vesh..

Dialekti eshte tjeter gje nga mosditja fare e gjuhes..Une e kuptoj mjaft mire dialektin kosovar si dhe gjithe dialektet shqiptare ama nuk marr vesh fare kur shkruajne disa ketu sepse shkruajne shume pa lidhje dhe pa kuptim ( me japin te mendoj se ose jane rritur jashte shtetit ose kane marre vetem nje sasi te vogel te shqipes sa per perdorim te perditshem)..

Lioness me tere mend, per mendimin tim, gegerishtja eshte dialekt shume i bukur..
Nuk e di pse me pelqen shume, ndoshta ngaqe nuk e flas aq mire,(flas toske por flas dhe pak gege)..por besoj se me te vertete eshte shume melodioze..

----------


## brooklyn2007

Debati Toskerisht vs Gegenisht eshte nje nga ato debate shterpe tipike shqiptare. Pa krijuar ketu ndonje keqkuptim me hapesin e temes te cilen mendoj se e ka hapur ne menyre te drejte, cdo koment tjeter qe ecen ne linjen e llogjikes qe toskerishtja paska nje pozicion me te privilegjuar dhe jo te drejte ne gjuhen shqipe standarte, s'jane gje tjeter por vetem komente qe krijojne percarje nderkrahinore. Qe gjuhen toske e kuptojne pa problem pjesa me e madhe e gegeve (per mendimin tim mbi 80%) kjo s'ka as piken me te vogel te dyshimit. Poashtu qe gegenishtja has veshtiresi te kuptuari tek pjesa me e madhe e shqiptareve te jugut dhe te Shqiperise se mesme, as kjo nuk ka dyshimin me te vogel. Mua me vjen keq qe nje gjuhe standarte si kjo e sotmja, kaq mire e organizuar dhe kompakte ne gramatike, perkatesisht ne morfologji dhe sintakse, te kerkohet te ngacmohet ose te influencohet nga fjale te krahinave veriore vetem e vetem per te vetmin fakt absurd qe te krijohet nje lloj balance numri fjalesh mes ketyre dy dialekteve. Nuk shoh se si mund te ndihmohet gjuha shqipe duke e komplikuar gramatiken e saj e cila tashme ka marre nje forme shume te qendrueshme gjate gjithe ketyre 3-4 dekatave te fundit e te qenurit e aplikuar ne jeten e perditshme. Do permend ketu nje pjese te lezetshme te personazhit komik te komedive shqiptare, Dr Allamudi. "Ne lidhje me alfabetin e pare shqip une propozoj qe te shkruajme me shkronja latine qe te mos i ngelet hateri te krishtereve, por te shkruajme nga e djathta ne te majte qe te mos ti ngelet hateri muslimaneve"  :buzeqeshje:  Me kete shprehje po e mbyll ketu postimin tim me shpresen se e keni kuptuar domethenien e nje eksperimenti te tille gjuhesor.

----------


## Jack Watson

O Dodon, mos te ngeli hatri vllajo, po ju nga Kosova perdorni shume fjale qe ne nga Shqiperia nuk i marrim vesh. 

Dhe me e keqja eshte se keto sjane aspak fjale gege, qe qenkan injoruar nga standarti, por fjale te huaja, kryesisht turke dhe serbe. Provo te "rregjistosh" ligjerimin e njerit nga Kosova, pa dijenine e tij, dhe do te gjesh thujase gjysmen e fjaleve te perdorura joshqipe. 

Ka shume prej ketyre gegerishtmbrojteseve qe keto fjale te huaja i kujtojne si gege. Edhe une jam dakort qe standarti duhet pare, e rishqyrtuar, se jane bere padrejtesi. Ideja ime eshte qe Arsimi i Kosoves duhet te punoje me shume per zhdukjen e fjaleve joshqipe nga fjalori i perditshem te shqip te KS.

Tung.

P.s. Psh ju perdorni shpesh fjalen "allahile" per "me vertete, pernimend", apo edhe shume te tjera.

----------


## Qyfyre

Dialekte kemi te gjithe por ama gjuha zyrtare eshte ajo qe eshte dhe nuk kemi pse ta ndryshojme, se ajo gjuhe kuptohet e njihet me mire nga nje numer me i madh shqiptaresh. Sic e kishte thene dhe njeri me lart eshte nje gjuhe me rregulla e gramatike qe tani ka marre formen e vet dhe nuk ka arsye per t'ju futur punes e per ta ngatarruar e ndryshuar.

Per shqiptaret nga kosova e maqedonia eshte ndryshe muhabeti se nuk kane pasur shume mundesi shkollimi ne gjuhen shqipe. Por per shqiptaret e shqiperise mosnjohuria e gjuhes letrare zakonisht tregon qe jane te pashkolluar se nese nje shqiptar shkon ne shkolle fillore, te mesme e ne universitet, atehere do e flasi perfekt gjuhen letrare, pavarsisht dialektit qe flitet ne qytetin e tij.

Tirana ka dialektin e vet po una ama qe kam lindur e jam rritur ne Tirane nuk flas me dialektin tiranas. Keshtu edhe shume te tjere si nga jugu e veriu, nese kane bere shkolle e flasin shume mire gjuhen letrare.

----------


## offspring

> Editorial: Migjen Kelmendi
> 
> THANK YOU CHRIS!
> 
> Dhe sapo isha tuj e përfundue këte editorial, posta ma pruni kopjen e librit që ma kishte dërgue autori britanez Chris Hughes, që ia kushton mësimit të Gegnishtes. Libri titullohet: GEGNISHTJA E SOTME  A Course in Modern Geg Albanian (Dunwoody Press, 2006). Kultura britaneze çohet me e shkrue, me e ruejt, me e botue dhe me e msue Gegnishten, e kultura që pin kafe me Labin çohet me e mbyt, me e shlye, me e zhduk e shurdhue Gegnishten. E falënderoj nemën të kulturës shqiptare autorin Chris Hughes për këte libër, e falënderoj shtetin dhe kulturën si Britania e Madhe që kultivon frymë e individë që kanë sens për gjuhë dhe kultura, që janë koshientë se gjuhët janë pasuni e botës e jo vetëm e atyne që e folin
> 
> marre nga gazetajava.com
> 
> Arsyet qe permenden me shume nga ata qe preferojne shkrimin ne gege jane:
> ...


1 sqarim per ty:abetaria shqip ekziston dhe ka shum vjet madje.per cfar arsye duhet ta nderrojm fjalorin shqip,apo se tu tek ty ?sa per kosovaret nuk i diskriminon njeri por esht e vertet qe dialekti mdryshon madje shum,dhe te mos i kuptosh sdo te thot ti necmosh.ti i kupton labet kur flasin ne dialekt?nese jo do te thot qe i nencmon.un mendoj se jo thjesht nuk u kupton dialektin

----------


## Qyfyre

> Editorial: Migjen Kelmendi
> 
> THANK YOU CHRIS!
> 
> Dhe sapo isha tuj e përfundue këte editorial, posta ma pruni kopjen e librit që ma kishte dërgue autori britanez Chris Hughes, që ia kushton mësimit të Gegnishtes. Libri titullohet: GEGNISHTJA E SOTME  A Course in Modern Geg Albanian (Dunwoody Press, 2006). Kultura britaneze çohet me e shkrue, me e ruejt, me e botue dhe me e msue Gegnishten, e kultura që pin kafe me Labin çohet me e mbyt, me e shlye, me e zhduk e shurdhue Gegnishten. E falënderoj nemën të kulturës shqiptare autorin Chris Hughes për këte libër, e falënderoj shtetin dhe kulturën si Britania e Madhe që kultivon frymë e individë që kanë sens për gjuhë dhe kultura, që janë koshientë se gjuhët janë pasuni e botës e jo vetëm e atyne që e folin
> 
> marre nga gazetajava.com
> 
> Arsyet qe permenden me shume nga ata qe preferojne shkrimin ne gege jane:
> ...


Te pika tre po ben nje pergjithsim. Shume here shahen maloke, por ama me duket se dhe shqiptaret e jugut shahen greke per shkak te dialektit te tyre apo jo?

Te pika katert thote qe tosket edhe kur e kuptojne kosovarin bejne sikur nuk e kuptojne. E ka shume gabim se e verteta eshte qe me verte nuk i kuptojne ne shume raste. Dhe sic ishte thene me lart moskuptimi nuk do te thote percmim. 

Te pika 5 nuk e di pastaj ku e ka gjetur kete "pjese te madhe" qe u thote kosovareve nuk jeni shqiptar. Ka qe nuk i pelqejne kosovaret por ama eshte e dyaneshme, ka dhe kosovare qe nuk pelqejne shqiptaret.

Ky shkrim me shum duket si percarje sesa nje mundim per te rregulluar gjuhen shqipe. Ky bazohet ne gjera te paqena apo te paverifikuara dhe nxjer konkluzione sipas qefit.

----------


## alibaba

> P.s. Psh ju perdorni shpesh fjalen "allahile" per "me vertete, pernimend", apo edhe shume te tjera.


"allahile" përdoret po edhe kjo "përnjëmend" përdoret në format "përnime" "përime" ose "nime", përdoren si sinonime, sa e para aq edhe e dyta.

Orientalizmat janë problem më vete, dhe ata që kanë lexu më shumë rreth këtij problemi shohin se muslimanët nuk kanë orientalizma më shumë se të krishterët, dhe kosovarët nuk kanë orientalizma më shumë se shqiptarët në Shqipëri.

Problemi nuk qëndron tek moskuptimi, se po të ishte ashtu, mjafton të pyesësh, dhe ne të tregojmës e ç'kuptim ka kjo apo ajo fjalë. Problemi qëndron tek injoranca provincialiste, që as nuk do të kuptosh, as nuk të intereson.



> O Dodon, mos te ngeli hatri vllajo, po ju nga Kosova perdorni shume fjale qe ne nga Shqiperia nuk i marrim vesh.


Ngaqë i kemi trashëgim nga Gjon Buzuku, vllajo. 




> Nuk dihet perse eshte zgjedhur pikerisht kjo shprehje, dhe cfare do te thote. Mund te besh shume aludime, dmth gegerishtja eshte e bukur te tjerat jane te shemtuara? Fantazi e lire per aludime.


Tingëllon sikur kompleks inferioriteti. Të njëjtën gjë mund t'a thonë edhe mbrojtësit e gegnishtes ngaqë toskërishtja ishte bazë e standardit dhe tash u dashka ta ndiejnë veten inferiorë?
Përkundrazi duhet rishikim i standardit, sepse ky standard që kemi është përpilu, sikur ara që korret shpejt e shpejt se mos pe zen shiu. Unë për vete shkruaj kështu se kështu edhe kam lexu, por në jetën e përditshme flas ashtu siç kam dëgju tjerët duke folur, një të folur me gjasë shumë arkaike, dhe me një theks "á"  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

> Ngaqë i kemi trashëgim nga Gjon Buzuku, vllajo.


Vllajo, lene ca e fut Gjon Buzukun ne kete mes. Edhe nje katedrale qe po ndertohet ne Prishtine, nuk po e lini rehat te ndertohet. I jeni qep mrapa si plakat e kqija. Po nejse.

Une vete jam verior shoku, geg si te dush me quj ti. Shqip fare ta them, pa keqdashje vetem realitetin: Ju te Kosoves, gjysmat e fjaleve te leksikut te perditshem i keni orientalizma e serbizma. Edhe ne Shqiperi ka, po shume pak ne krahasim me ju. Pra, fajin me te madh nuk e ka standarti, (qe sic e thashe ka nevoje per rishqyrtim), por vete ju qe keni masakru gjuhen (e perditshme) me fjale serbishteje e turqie. Duhet te beni shume pune ne kete drejtim, pra me i zhduk kto fjale.




> Ngaqë i kemi trashëgim nga Gjon Buzuku, vllajo.


_Allahile_, na thuj nja dy-tre fjale te Buzukut qe i perdorni ju anej, e si dikemi ne knej?

----------


## Qyfyre

Fjalet qe perdorin kosovaret, ne shqiptaret i marrim vesh nese jane shqip. Thjesht dialekti nuk e te ben mos e kuptosh nje fjale shqip.

Per ato qe vijne nga gjuhe te tjera pastaj, ca mund ti kuptojme ca jo.

Dhe un kam idene qe kosovaret perdorin shume fjale serbisht. Un kam shoke qe jetojne ne kosove dhe me thone qe per shume gjera perdorin vetem fjale serbisht. Sidomos per fjale teknike. Se di sa e vertete eshte.

----------


## alibaba

> Allahile, na thuj nja dy-tre fjale te Buzukut qe i perdorni ju anej, e si dikemi ne knej?


Meqenëse po insiston në arrogancë lokaliste, dhe ke marrë ngjyrën e të huajit që futet këtu për të na përçarë, jam i detyruar të të injoroj. Nejse nuk po të fus në ignore list, por thjesht s'po të përgjigjem.




> Dhe un kam idene qe kosovaret perdorin shume fjale serbisht. Un kam shoke qe jetojne ne kosove dhe me thone qe per shume gjera perdorin vetem fjale serbisht. Sidomos per fjale teknike. Se di sa e vertete eshte.


Fjalë serbe ka, është e kuptueshme, 100 vite sundim serb, kurse knej popullata pa shkollë, por në përgjithësi populli ka tendenca që vazhdimisht fjalët serbe t'i zëvendësojë me fjalë të standardit, që kryesisht i dëgjon në media, TV, radio etj
Për fjalë teknike mbizotërojnë fjalët gjermane, kurse për pjesë të automobilit kryesisht fjalë serbe. 
Me rëndësi është se fjalët burimore shqipe nuk janë zhdukur, ato që kanë të bëjnë me natyrën, shoqërinë etj, që ne i kemi pasur, kurse fjalët teknike sado kudo përsëri do jenë të huajat, përderisa nuk vendosim që "biçikleta" të bëhet "dyrrotësh".

----------


## XH.GASHI

Isha  te nje automekanik me nje shoke nga Shqiperia i cili punonte ne Kosove para pes vitesh  te cilit ju prish vetura shkuam te bje atomekanik per ta rregulluar.
Une ja preferova  kete automekanikun ,gjate kontaktit mes tyre  mu desht te nderhyj pa tjeter sepse nuk kuptoheshin me njeni tjetrin , fillova te qesh me shikonin me habi !
Te dy Shqiptare  po asnjeni  nuk emronin Shqip pjest e vetures  njeni  Italisht tjetri Serbisht .
Hajde Shqipe hajde.Me ne fund i tregova Kosovarit se per qka e ka fjalen problemi u zgjodh. 
E sa  e embel eshte gjuha kur kuptohesh me vllaun ,eh sa e pist eshte gjuha e huaj kur  vllaun  ta ben te huaj te pakuptueshem.

----------


## shehrezade

Dodon,lum si Kosova qi ka një si Migjeni edhe lum  SHQIPNIA nese din ta cmoj.MigjenK asht i pari publicist shqiptar,asht revolucionari me mende te ftohte,asht avanguardist e me shpirt te lir, intelektual brilant. E di qi ne Ks e cmojn e ne shqipni hala s'ja din vlerat. sic po e sheh vet NJERZ si lionesa vet thojn s'a e vertet e mandej kundershtojn vedin.Po perseris at qi ka than MK :adams: juha nuk a veç pasunia e atyne qi e flasin po e te tanve e puna nuk a mu ndertu standarti mbi 1 nendialekt(shkoder,prishtin etj) po mbi te dy dialektet geg-tosk kaq veshtir a me u kuptu?Per ata qi s'ja kan haberin gjuhs-Po.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> edDodon,lum si Kosova *qi* ka një si Migjeni..... E di *qi* ne Ks ........Po perseris at *qi* ...........Per ata *qi* s'ja kan haberin gjuhs-Po.......



Llafet e pista s'lejohen ne forum, prandaj permbajuni temes  :Lulja3:   :shkelje syri:

----------

